# Hashimotos and depression/anxiety



## Dohoward10 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi all,

Just posting this to see if anyone has had a similar experience as my own or if they just have a knowledgeable word of advice.

About a week ago I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's. Im a 20y/o male and about three years ago learned that I was hypothyroid. Got put on hormone replacement for that (100mcg) and am still at the same dose. In retrospect, I'm quite sure that my symptoms originally started around the time of that first diagnosis. Since then my depression, anxiety, brain fog, and almost derealization has become progressively worse. Until being told I have Hash, I just thought it was me and for some reason I was just loosing touch with these outgoing, lively, and happy traits which I previously attributed to myself.

It got to the point where the brain fog, depression and obsessive anxiety, self-loathing was totally paralyzing and I had to drop out of college. Since then I have been living at home and recently just started up a new job.

All in all it is slightly relieaving to think that this depression/anxiety wasn't just ME and it was underlying health issues causing it all along. But I also still find myself ruminating around the idea that the depression and anxiety Ive experienced have also somewhat manifested from certain life events, or that this disease couldnt have caused THIS severe of symptoms. I know its irrational but I cant help but wonder.

Since the Hash diagnosis, I have been seeing a functional medince doc. Who I actually started seeing this past summer for the same issues but wrote him off as I was in denial. It does sound like going along this path towards healthy eating(gluten free, dairy free, organic foods, avoiding pro-inflamitory things), the right supplements, and some lifestyle changes is the way to go but I also feel that my symptoms are too severe. Before the Hash diagnosis, I started on Lamictal (not bipolar) because a genetic test I took pointed to it and it sounds like the side effects are mild. Currently on 50mg of that and dont notice it working but the therapeutic dose is 100mg and up. I have heard that Hash and thyroid problems in general make it harder for people to metabolize drugs/antidepressants so I'm quite nervous about it working at all! Has anoyone else found success with treating depression/anxiety with anti-d or even Lamictal, while knowingly treating Hash as well?

I know that Lamictal and antidepressants are a bandaid but I just feel that If If I could even just get some temporary relief to my anxiety and feelings of hopelessness, Id be much more motivated towards healing my root problems and dealing with my current life stressors. I feel quite hopeless atm and know that treating this problem takes time.

Some more background: have been a big time pot user since the age of 15. Ive cut back as of recent.
-Social drinker occasionally binging at parties and what not but have never been dependent on it.
-20 y/o male 6'0'', 180 Ilbs.

Sorry to bare my sole, and the rambling is a good representation of my current cognitive state.

Hope someone can help,

Thanks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Sorry to hear of your situation - low thyroid can cause depressive symptoms.

Do you by chance have any of your lab results with (ranges) that you could share?


----------



## Indianrose (Oct 29, 2017)

Hello,

I totally understand what you are going through, I also had similar experiences so you can check it here

http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/27538-hashimoto-panic-attacks-anxiety-tt/#entry215553

And yes, my escitalopram ( Lexapro or Cipralex) is not working as it should be. I still have panic attacks, mild depression and anxiety.


----------

